# Black Friday Mortgage Extensions



## Spyro

So, it's almost hard not to get caught up in Black Friday sales. What did you pick up today? Did you have to extend the mortgage on your home?

I was pretty good this year. Okay I wasn't... I just haven't been paid yet (thank goodness) and l'll be living on two minute noodles for the rest of the month.

I picked up:
1 x dead rabbit.
1x 25R
3 x Jam monster
2 x Popcorn man
Stacks of coils.

So... Who's got to tell their kids they aren't going to college?

I haven't seen this posted anywhere and the sale is running tomorrow too. I am in no way associated with Sato vape, I just thought some members may appreciate this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000

seems to be limited to offline customers only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

M5000 said:


> seems to be limited to offline customers only


Yip offline and within driving distance. A Cape Town exclusive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Yip offline and within driving distance. A Cape Town exclusive!


I drove all the way from Franschhoek. Got some new tires from hiQ while I was in the spending frenzy. Couldn't go for such a small purchase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter

got meself some some vape stuff.
Xtra mint, Rose milk, American Bubblegum, Rainbow Candy, Vimtonic, Jaggerbomb , East one shot from the flavour mill, Havanna mojito, Green Apple, 200ml gold nic, 1L PG, 2L VG, Some wire, cotton, I4 charger, Toolkit, 510 stands and still deciding between the wasp nano or entheon clone (or maybe the solo rda clone, so many choices  or maybe another mod...) all online of course, here in the vuil vierkant we don't have the epic vape shops as the rest of SA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

After much consideration, watching reviews, reading more reviews, etc. I took the plunge and bought atomiser no 12, a Geekvape Zeus. Picking it up tomorrow and cannot wait to try it out! Then I went and bought a *bunch *of concentrates from various places. Like you @Spyro, I'm glad I did not get paid today as otherwise the spending spree would have been much, much more and then next week Friday would then also have been Black Friday for me...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

100 items from Blck and a pair of headphones 





I should receive the Blck order next week, the headphones probably the week after

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

I really made a killing in savings today, I estimate between 2 to 3 grand!

Yeah! I $#!t you not.

Not falling for the whole Black Friday hype is the best bargain of all times.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

100 items @TheV

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter

TheV said:


> 100 items from Blck and a pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should receive the Blck order next week, the headphones probably the week after



Is the headphones so that you don't hear your SO from complaining that you spend so much money on vape gear? @TheV

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> 100 items @TheV


Dude I blame @Richio ... those specials were just TOO GOOD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Shatter said:


> Is the headphones so that you don't hear your SO from complaining that you spend so much money on vape gear? @TheV


Luckily (or not?) there is no minister of finance to rein in the spending ... the ANQ is to drown out the noise in the office mostly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder

@ivc_mixer I have used the Zeus for a week now and have to say I am just amazed with it and it is leakproof like they claim with amazing flavour. Happy vaping on it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> 100 items from Blck and a pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should receive the Blck order next week, the headphones probably the week after



Glad you found the headphones mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Glad you found the headphones mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks bud. They were a bit out of my budget the first time I had the opportunity to experience them. Finally managed to get my "spaar varkie" full enough (which is super difficult when vaping is one of your hobbies!) and find the right deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

I got some KILLER details through Vape Cartel!

One of each of the Element range, because at R75 for 60mls of International Juice I simply can't turn that down! And a 24mm Avo RDTA for only R100!!

It was actually quite stressful. I was in the doctor's rooms waiting for a scan for my wife when the specials went up. So I start adding things to my cart. Then my data ran out on my phone, as I connect to the hospital Wi-Fi the doctor calls us in. I was pretty sure I had then lost out on the insane deals. When I came out 20 minutes later I tried again and managed to pick up almost everything I wanted!!

My wife has since decided it will be a great way of doing my Christmas shopping, so i can't actually touch any of the stuff I bought (although she doesn't know _all_ the items I bought!

Will post a pic when it lands, but serious appreciation for @KieranD and @SEAN P and the rest of the VC crew!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------

